# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  STELLO- F -  BAxGRIFFON - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - TERRORISEE PAR LA FOURRIERE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* STELLA
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
								croisé Griffon Fauve de Bretagne
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 5 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En pension
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *STELLA

Stella est parrainée

**Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis janvier 2018
*Sexe :* Mâle 
*Race :* BA croisé Griffon
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Stella a été capturée dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Stella ne se fait pas du tout à la vie en fourrière : le bruit, la surpopulation et les conditions de vie sont beaucoup trop durs pour elle.
Stella est timide mais ne se montre pour autant pas du tout agressive.
Stella cohabite avec les autres chiens de son box sans soucis particuliers.

*Stella aura besoin d'une famille qui connaît très bien les chiens timides et traumatisés afin de pouvoir évoluer au mieux.**
Avec beaucoup de douceur, de patience et de travail, Stella pourra évoluer favorablement.
Qui va craquer pour la belle Stella ?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*







------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stella sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Stella peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...urriere#675483
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## Vegane7

FB de STELLA fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Vite, une ou des marraines pour lui sauver la vie !

----------


## France34

*STELLA , très apeurée par la fourrière , a besoin rapidement d'un parrainage puis d'une bonne famille adoptive !*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...oumanie#557150

----------


## Vegane7

STELLA a sa marraine : un de mes contacts qui s'appelle Mathilde LEFAURE.
Elle n'est pas sur FB ni sur le forum.
Elle va envoyer demain un chèque de 65 € ou un virement, à voir.


Merci de confirmer  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va STELLA ?...

----------


## Vegane7

Nouveau FB de STELLA fait de mon côté avec jolie photo :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## danyhu

Ce pauvre petit coeur a tjs l'air tellement traumatisé!!!!  :: 

Elle est super mignonne!!!!!!

----------


## Vegane7

*SOS lancé par l'asso allemande :* 

"STELLA est très faible, nous ne savons pas ce qu'elle a mais elle n'a presque pas quitté sa cabane et ne peut se lever. 
!!! NOUS CHERCHONS D'URGENCE DES MARRAINES/PARRAINS POUR L'AMENER EN CLINIQUE !!!" 


Paypal : office@Prietencredincios.org.ro

----------


## France34

*J'espère que l'association allemande va pouvoir amener la pauvre STELLA dans une clinique pour essayer de la sauver ! SOS !*

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de STELLA ?
Sa marraine m'en demande.

----------


## France34

J'ai cherché des nouvelles de STELLA sur le site de l'association allemande, mais je n'ai rien trouvé ; par contre elle dit qu'il y a , pour  la fourrière de Tamara, une liste de 21 chiens (dont 12 parrainés!) qui vont être euthanasiés du 5 au 13 juillet ! Peut-être Mukitza a-t-elle d'autres moyens d'alerter les gens , mais ici , c'est le silence complet ! C'est désespérant ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de STELLA ?

----------


## Vegane7

NOUVELLES DE STELLO (qui s'avère être un garçon) : 

"Il vient à l'instant d'arriver en pension. Eh oui c'est un garçon. Le vétérinaire donnera des nouvelles au plus vite mais il est sorti. Une marraine anonyme l'aide mais elle ne pourra peut-être pas assumer tous les soins donc si qqn veut se joindre à elle... MERCI."

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles récentes de STELLO , SVP ?

----------


## Vegane7

> Nouveau FB de STELLA fait de mon côté avec jolie photo :
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Up !

----------


## France34

Le 7 octobre , Halfeline a dit que STELLO allait bien mais qu'il était toujours terrorisé et aurait besoin de vivre avec d'autres chiens sympas ! Je suppose qu'il est toujours à la clinique.

----------


## France34

Aux dernières nouvelles , STELLO va bien et est dans une pension à Bucarest.

----------


## France34

J'ai vu sur le site de Mukitza que STELLA  était arrivée en France le 15 décembre 2018 à la Ferme des Rescapés ; j'espère qu'il s'agit bien de STELLO !

----------


## Vegane7

NON, Stello est toujours en pension en Roumanie.

----------


## Segusia52

Il faudrait le repasser dans les mâles, le gaillard, non ?  ::

----------


## France34

Personne de l'équipe de Mukitza  ne vient plus sur Rescue ; alors je crois que ce sera le statu quo …!

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre STELLO ! Un adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !i

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir le beau STELLO de Roumanie ?

----------


## Vegane7

UP !

----------


## GADYNETTE

OUI, quelqu'un très vite pour ce beau STELLO...la peur se lit sur son visage et tout son corps s'en ressent. Pauvre PUCE !!!!

----------


## Daysie433

*le 12/07/2019 sur Mukitza*



> Stello le grand timide attend toujours une porte de sortie une belle demande une belle famille

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre Stello , oublié dans une pension roumaine non exempte de dangers !

----------


## Vegane7

MAJ 17/1/20 : !!! MEGA-SOS !!! URGENT !!!
Nous venons dapprendre la fermeture de la pension de Ramona dans environ 4 semaines.. Cela ne nous laisse que très peu de temps pour trouver des structures daccueil pour nos 13 chiens placés dans cette pension.

STELLO est donc en urgence à la recherche dune famille daccueil, un refuge ou mieux: des adoptants expérimentés 



De plus nous avons appris il y a quelques jours que STELLO a un problème au foie, il est sous traitement, nous ne pouvons qu'espérer que la prise en charge ait été suffisamment rapide...

----------


## France34

Merci Végane7 ! Alors vite , un bon adoptant , une bonne FA ou un bon refuge … et une meilleure santé pour STELLO !

----------


## danyhu

Des nouvelles de Stello?

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours en fourrière.
Une piste de FA peut-être... à voir, rien n'st certain.

----------


## France34

J'espère que la piste de FA va se concrétiser pour STELLO et qu'il va vite "changer d'atmosphère"! C'est un très beau griffon !

----------


## danyhu

> Toujours en fourrière.
> Une piste de FA peut-être... à voir, rien n'st certain.


Méryl, tu nous tiens au courant hein?

Ce loulou me fend le coeur et il est malade en plus!

----------


## France34

STELLO vient d'être transféré à la pension HAR ; j'espère qu'il y sera bien soigné et qu'il trouvera une bonne famille pour prendre soin de lui !

----------


## France34

Qui va réussir à avoir enfin  des nouvelles du pauvre STELLO ?  ::

----------


## girafe

Stello n'est pas chez HAR mais dans une autre pension
Nouvelles reçues jeudi, il se porte bien, il fait partie des derniers sortis de la "pension" ramona ce serait bien qu'il puisse changer d’environnement pour évoluer

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe , pour les nouvelles de STELLO . J'espère que quelqu'un l'accueillera bientôt dans son foyer !

----------


## girafe

_Stello est toujours timide. Il ne nous fait pas confiance, il nous aboie toujours.
Mais qu'est qu'il profite de sa vie quand nous ne sommes pas là !
Il est d'une telle beauté_

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## girafe

Stello est toujours en pension, il ne peut pas progresser dans cet environnement

----------


## Daysie433

* Re: STELLO, M-X GRIFFON, né ??? (PIATRA/HAR) TERRORISEE PAR LA FOURRIERE - parrainé*

 CATHYP 7/8/2021, 1:02 pm

Notre visite chez Har a été interrompue juste après le montage des cages car certains passeports nétaient pas validés.
Nous avons dû courir chez un vétérinaire.
La secrétaire présente navait jamais fait ça. Elle a fait appel à sa collègue en vacances et tout sest fait en visio donc pas très vite..
Nous sommes revenues à la pension les chiens étaient déjà chargés et nous avons dû « foncer »à laéroport...
Néanmoins nous avons aperçu le petit père qui navait pas lair heureux de nous voir 
**

----------


## France34

Bon voyage et bientôt une bonne famille adoptive pour le beau STELLO ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Stello ?

----------

